# Marx remote switch voltage



## bdstjohn (Mar 24, 2012)

I posted this in the wrong Forum; sorry new to this business.

What is the minimum voltage I need to apply to a Marx remote switch
to cause it to engage? I have a 1033 transformer with 5, 11 or 16 volt
terminals.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you'll need at least 11 volts. Does this switch have constant voltage capability or is it powered from track power?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

bdstjohn said:


> I posted this in the wrong Forum; sorry new to this business.


Perfect spot here in the O section. I deleted the other post/thread, so just this one now.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps the exact model number of the Marx switch would be useful here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Perhaps the exact model number of the Marx switch would be useful here.


Servoguy knows about the Marx switches.

I would imagine they would be the same as a Lionel switch?


----------



## bdstjohn (Mar 24, 2012)

no model number on any of the switches;
i'll try the 11 volts - it is applied from the transformer through a 
Marx 'controller', no model number either, and does not 
run from track power.

thanks for info,
Dan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bdstjohn said:


> no model number on any of the switches;
> i'll try the 11 volts - it is applied from the transformer through a
> Marx 'controller', no model number either, and does not
> run from track power.
> ...


I don't know much about Marx switches, it doesn't run off track power?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

All of the metal Marx switches have two wired from the transformer to the switch controller. The coils are totally isolated from the track. Works well until you try to add a non-derail feature. The metal switches work with any loco even the Marx locos with the fat wheels.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bdstjohn said:


> I posted this in the wrong Forum; sorry new to this business.
> 
> What is the minimum voltage I need to apply to a Marx remote switch
> to cause it to engage? I have a 1033 transformer with 5, 11 or 16 volt
> ...





servoguy said:


> All of the metal Marx switches have two wired from the transformer to the switch controller. The coils are totally isolated from the track. Works well until you try to add a non-derail feature. The metal switches work with any loco even the Marx locos with the fat wheels.



Thanks......but you didn't answer his question.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Ed, I answered your question. I don't know how much voltage is required to run the Marx switches. It is a simple thing to find out by running some simple tests.


----------

